# Ravenfell Manor: The Beginning



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

It was a secret kept so well that no one alive knew of its existence. Those who lived within the small farming community had never heard of a place called Ravenfell Manor. There was no reason anyone should have, for it had not been standing in almost a hundred years. But the memory of that dark forgotten place had been biding its time and building in power for nearly a century and it was ready to rise again. 
Long before this sleepy little community came into being the land for as far as the eyes could see was cornfields. Yet nestled amidst the fields in a small copse of woods stood a large manor house. Few knew of its existence, though some of the farmers in the surrounding area whispered of its inhabitants. The Ravenfells were a reclusive family so no one ever truly knew how many of them lived there. However, everyone who knew of them claimed that they were practitioners of the Dark Arts. Harvest time abounded with stories of the beastly horrors witnessed by the farmers who gathered the crops near that ghastly abode. And there were some years when some unfortunate farm hands never returned at all. At first no one dared to uncover whether the stories were true, but as years passed the proof became difficult to ignore. 
Strange creatures began to roam the lands at night terrorizing the countryside. Rumors held that master Beaumont Ravenfell was at the root of the rampaging fiends. Believed to be a powerful warlock, he was said to conjure demons from the underworld and captured strange and monstrous beasts from distant lands for his collection. Yet the lord of the manor was not the only one blamed for strange happenings. His wife Lady Katerina Ravenfell was accused of being a sorceress of great prowess who spent her time tending gardens filled with vile plants of unknown origins. Occasionally, strange carnivorous weeds would sprout up in the fields of unsuspecting farmers, whether they were seeds simply carried by the wind or were planted with malicious intent no one ever knew. It was even believed that she raised mysterious pumpkins that could trap the souls of the damned.
Terrified by the endless horrors the local populace eventually reached a braking point. They gathered together like most mobs do, and set the surrounding fields of the manor aflame. It took nearly a week for the inferno to die down, as the flames where the manor stood burned green filling the horizon with an eerie glow. When it was finished, nothing remained of the Ravenfells or the darkness they had spawned. 
Once the deed was done those who participated swore to never speak of it again, and the Ravenfells were lost to the world through the passage of time. However, on All Hallows Eve some people claim to have seen strange things lurking where the manor once stood not knowing the history or the locations significance. 
Over the years the evil of the Ravenfells slumbered gaining in strength and only lightly touching our world when the veil between worlds is weakest on Halloween night. The town now stands where the cornfields once spread endlessly and a housing developement built up around the old property of the Ravenfells. And unfortunately for the inhabitants, one house now stood in the exact center of the ancient forgotten manor. Few families ever made it passed an Autumn living in that house and those who lived in the neighborhood whispered that it was cursed. Little did they know how right they were. 
In 2010 two unsuspecting men by the names of Brandon and Carl were in search of their first home. To them it was just a run down little ranch home that needed a little tlc. But it had been a hundred years since the burning and the Ravenfells had been biding their time for that coming Halloween to enter the world again. 

To Be Continued... Come back to find out what befell Brandon and Carl in their new home on that first year. And continue following to discover what horrors the Ravenfells will bring to the small farming town as their powers grow once more in preparation for All Hallows Eve 2012.


----------

